# After embryo transfer pain ?



## pumpkinpixie (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello Everyone !


I am looking for a bit of help and advice .  I am 3dp2dt and in a fair bit of pain .  I have only ever done IUI , 4 unsucessfull . I had 2 embies transferred on Wednesday ( 2 grade A 4 cells ) and I woke this morning with rather bad back and stomach cramps , very much like period pains .  I have to say I am getting a bit deflated and thinking I am out for this cycle . I am lying on the sofa and DH had been giving a hot water bottles all night .  This pain is constant and does not seem to be subsiding so I am wondering if the embies have not taken and I am starting to get the normal PMT symptoms .  I would just like to see if there is anyone else out there with the same aches and pains or if anyone has any advice on what I may be going through . I feel like I am going insane and I still have another 10 days before my blood tests !!


Any advice would be so wonderful , good or bad .


Many thanks and lots and lots of babydust to everyone ! xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi - congrats on being PUPO. I normally have cramps after EC and a few days after ET, I wouldn't rule it out, could just be your body adjusting or possibly early implantation? also - I wouldn't recommend using a hot water bottle, you're not supposed to have too much heat on the embies (which is why you're not supposed to have hot baths, use saunas, etc.) - if you are worried just ring your clinic, they are there to answer any concerns.

Good luck! - Wombly x


----------



## pumpkinpixie (Jul 11, 2009)

Huge thanks Wombly , the hot water bottle has been swiftly removed ! I really hope that this cramping starts to subside , you know what its like ,  constantly symptom spotting . I just wish I had a crystal ball ! xx


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

hi, try not to worry. ive been pregnant 10 times, with every 1 ive had cramping like my period was coming. hopefully what ur feeling is implantation. 

best of luck x x


----------



## popsy1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, glad you have taken away the hWB. I believe you can take paracetomol if it gets too bad x


----------



## greylady (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh, what a relief - I am so glad I found this - I am only 1 dpt but feel just the same - I was warned I could have abdominal pains but thought they would have gone by now! I am currently resting as much as possible and giving those embies avery chance to embed as possible. Just glad I don't have to go to work til Monday! 
Hope you are feeling better soon,


----------



## pumpkinpixie (Jul 11, 2009)

I just thought I would add to this as I started this thread .  Well looks like all of the cramping and pain was a good sign as I got my BFP at 11dp2dt , went in for the blood tests and they were positive 2 days later ! I am so delighted and wanted everyone to know that the pain I was feeling was exactly the same as period symptoms .  I am still getting cramps here and there and also when I sit at my desk for long periods of time , so Im hoping all of his is normal.  Just wanted to give a bit of encouragment x Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hurray - congratulations Pumpkinpixie!!!  Wishing you a happy & healthy 8 more months! 

Wombly x


----------



## pumpkinpixie (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks so much Wombly ! I am so super excited ! I have been feeling a little nausea the last few days but noting major until tonight when I was finished my dinner ( cant really eat a lot right now anyways ) I felt like if I spoke to DH he would be wearing it ! Its the strangest feeling . I also dont have any sore (.) (.) , only a little tingle every now and then .  I have now carried myself off to bed to surf the net . Not sure if thats a good thing or not ? I calculate I should be around 5 weeks , or 5 weeks 1 day so I am just a week or so behind you . I dont have my scan until the 10th of Nov which feels like an eternity away . I bet you will feel so much better once you have had yours .  Please let me know how it all goes xx 
Pumpkinpixie + Bubble xx


----------

